
Predicting the Upcoming Primaries Using Twitter Data - scottmsul
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_gbJXbE-rYseFk1QlFHcEt0V0U&usp=sharing
======
alckommo
TL;DR "According to this model, we should expect Sanders to win California by
a significant margin, roughly 150 delegates. Sanders should also win North
Dakota and Montana, although the number of counted Twitter users is small
enough that an upset wouldn’t be surprising. Clinton has a slight lead in New
Jersey, while Sanders has a slight lead in New Mexico. Currently Sanders is
behind by about 290 delegates, and could catch up by as much as 230 delegates
during the June 7 primaries. While this is not enough to overtake Clinton in
pledged delegates, it does approach the uncertainty estimates. An upset would
be unlikely, but not completely out-of-the-question."

